# Certified copies for Electronic Documents



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear All,

I have worked with TCS. They have issued payslips, confirmation, promotion and increment letters in electronic format.

How to present these documents to CIC?
I guess nobody will certify these documents as there is no Original for them.

Thanks for replies in advance.

Regards,
-Ash


----------



## Wolfgang1 (Jan 13, 2012)

ashpin said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have worked with TCS. They have issued payslips, confirmation, promotion and increment letters in electronic format.
> 
> ...


Present your bank statements showing the salary credited along with the payslips. You should be able to get it certified.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks 
Unfortunately it is almost 5 years back and my account is closed with that bank. 

Also what about increment and promotion letters, they are also issued in electronic format.

Thanks

Regards,
Ash


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Thanks
> Unfortunately it is almost 5 years back and my account is closed with that bank.
> 
> Also what about increment and promotion letters, they are also issued in electronic format.
> ...


What is CIC? What is the reason for submitting the documents ? Could you provide more details?

What I understand is you can submit the electronic documents as they are . If the receiving person asks for certified copies , you can explain it. Now a days we receive digital documents everywhere.

Best regards,


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for your prompt response.
Sorry for typo. I was reading other forums for such and i read something related to Canada (CIC) so i typed by mistake. 

So what are you saying is that, we need not to certify electronic copies and we can write justification for the same. Am I correct?

Regards,
Ash


----------



## Rahul.ch (Jan 1, 2014)

Best to send a short mail to "DIAC" and sort it out with them.


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt response.
> Sorry for typo. I was reading other forums for such and i read something related to Canada (CIC) so i typed by mistake.
> ...


 You didn't still tell if you are sending the docs to DIBP or ACS . Yes , you can go ahead and send the electronic docs and they will get back to you if they want more details. 

I gave electronic docs of the same company to DIBP and they didn't ask me any questions.

Best regards,


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Ahh, sorry for that. 
I am sending to ACS right now but simultaneously I am preparing for DIBP.
This question was particularly for Electronic documents issues by company which I might not be able to get certified.

Are you saying, you submitted electronic copies without true copy certification?

Regards,
Ash



nextgoal said:


> You didn't still tell if you are sending the docs to DIBP or ACS . Yes , you can go ahead and send the electronic docs and they will get back to you if they want more details.
> 
> I gave electronic docs of the same company to DIBP and they didn't ask me any questions.
> 
> Best regards,


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Thanks
> Unfortunately it is almost 5 years back and my account is closed with that bank.
> 
> Also what about increment and promotion letters, they are also issued in electronic format.
> ...


Recently I had to get my old bank statements which I've closed back in 2009 Nov.
I've sent a request letter and my father dealt with them. They normally have it in their db. I've been told that most banks have it for almost 15years.check with your old bank they may still have it.

Moreover consider your super (pf) , tax statements too. They should have the employer details on them.

You require these even at the stage when you have a co to finalise your application presuming that you are claiming points for that duration of experience.

Good luck


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Ahh, sorry for that.
> I am sending to ACS right now but simultaneously I am preparing for DIBP.
> This question was particularly for Electronic documents issues by company which I might not be able to get certified.
> 
> ...


ACS doesnt need any of the payslips /confirmation/promotion letters and there wont be any option to upload any of these docs. 

For your experience proof , ACS would need an employer letter , which the company might have given you when you were released. 
For your skills proof (which you'll be showing against your ANEZCO code), your roles and responsibilities should be mentioned in the letter . 

Best regards,


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for your response.
Yes I agree it is not required for ACS but what about final application?
How to deal with electronic copies issued by company at that stage?

Regards,
Ash



nextgoal said:


> ACS doesnt need any of the payslips /confirmation/promotion letters and there wont be any option to upload any of these docs.
> 
> For your experience proof , ACS would need an employer letter , which the company might have given you when you were released.
> For your skills proof (which you'll be showing against your ANEZCO code), your roles and responsibilities should be mentioned in the letter .
> ...


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Thanks for your response.
> Yes I agree it is not required for ACS but what about final application?
> How to deal with electronic copies issued by company at that stage?
> 
> ...


For visa processing , you can upload the electronic docs and the CO will ask you questions if he/she needs any other info.

Best Regards,


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for your response.
So for electronic documents I will rush for notary certification.

Later will see what to do depending on questions by officer. 

Good day. 



nextgoal said:


> For visa processing , you can upload the electronic docs and the CO will ask you questions if he/she needs any other info.
> 
> Best Regards,


----------



## kalra001 (Sep 7, 2018)

Did you get the electronic salary slip natarized and submit. i am in a similar position and need more information.


----------

